# quilt question



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

I'll start by saying I am no expert quilter. I'm designing a quilt for our queen sized bed. I'm not good at following someone else's patterns and my attention span doesn't help me make the same square over and over, so I'm doing a quilt that has a fence rail perimeter and then another internal perimeter, spaced out with perimeters of individual unique blocks that have meaning for us The way it's designed the finished size without borders will be 84" square. I'm thinking I want to put different sized borders on the sides than on the top/bottom - but I can't find any pictures of a quilt done like this. My intent is to put wider borders - or maybe additional lengths of border fabric on the top and bottom than on the sides to get it to rectangular.

Having never seen a quilt done like this I was looking for some pictures to help me, but can't find it. --

Can anyone point me to pictures of square quilts that have borders that make it rectangular?

Or, maybe this is a bad idea I'm not thinking about and you could clue me in on what I'm not thinking about?

Thanks.

Sort of tried to give a picture a = fence rail blockl, b = special picture blocks
aaaaaaa
abbbbba
abaaaba
abababa
abaaaba
aaaaaaa


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

ok, jokes on me. I stumbled on some discussion about this - where?, why, right here on this forum -- from 2012. ok, off to read that through. How to lengthen a quilt top?

If you have ideas, I'm open to them.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I just made the head and foot borders wider (longer?). Sometimes put a little extra "design" on them, others just strips in the main colors. DH was 6'6" and always complained that he could NEVER cover his feet AND his head, so when I made a quilt, I made sure he could!

Mon


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

You definitely can make different sized borders. 😃


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks all. I guess the rule of thumb is learn what you need and then, it's my quilt for my use, I can do whatever I want. Freedom! lol.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

mzgarden said:


> I'll start by saying I am no expert quilter. I'm designing a quilt for our queen sized bed. I'm not good at following someone else's patterns and my attention span doesn't help me make the same square over and over, so I'm doing a quilt that has a fence rail perimeter and then another internal perimeter, spaced out with perimeters of individual unique blocks that have meaning for us The way it's designed the finished size without borders will be 84" square. I'm thinking I want to put different sized borders on the sides than on the top/bottom - but I can't find any pictures of a quilt done like this. My intent is to put wider borders - or maybe additional lengths of border fabric on the top and bottom than on the sides to get it to rectangular.
> 
> Having never seen a quilt done like this I was looking for some pictures to help me, but can't find it. --
> 
> ...


I made my 20th anniversary quilt with different sized borders. It's more of a center square section with a series of borders around it. It was square until one of the borders where I put a wider top and bottom border which then made it rectangular.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

SLFarmMI - thank you! Out of curiosity, do you have a picture you could share?


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

mzgarden said:


> SLFarmMI - thank you! Out of curiosity, do you have a picture you could share?


That quilt is on my bed so, once DH is up and I make the bed, I'll take one.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

mzgarden said:


> SLFarmMI - thank you! Out of curiosity, do you have a picture you could share?












Here you go. Had a pic on the computer so I didn't need to make the bed.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

@SLFarmMI - wow, that is truly lovely. Thank you. (I have so much to learn)


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

mzgarden said:


> @SLFarmMI - wow, that is truly lovely. Thank you. (I have so much to learn)


Thanks. I chose that pattern because, at the time, I couldn't get my borders to lay flat so I wanted something that would give me practice with borders (although there was a lot of cursing). I have fabrics that were in my stash, my mother-in-law's stash and from my husband's grandmother's stash (tags were still on some of that -- 25 cents a yard!).


----------

